# New here but old hand at hobby



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

I am back in the hobby after a few years out. I am a B-25 nut and need help finding stuff. I live in NC and don't know of any WW2 model clubs or groups near me.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 11, 2011)

Fisty,

Welcome. I have only been a member of this forum for a month, but it is a vibrant and hi-quality set of people here.

You might find it useful to go to this forum as well:

Aircraft Resource Center

I was out of the hobby for 30 years, but "found" it again. 

The B-25 is surely a nice a/c. Please also show us some of your finished products.

Yours,

Ivan


----------



## magnu (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Fisty, you came to the right place. Enjoy!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome from England.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Fisty!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 11, 2011)

Fisty be welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2011)

Great to have another new member. You have come to the right place. Make sure you check out the Group Builds section, and join in on one mate....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome.

I've never seen better and more helpful guys than the members here and at ARC. You should have plenty of support now.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it me or is everyone 'out of the hobby' for 30 years? And what are we doing during those 30 years?

oh, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drinking, gambling and womanizing??

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, that's what I'm doing now, 40 years ago I was raising 5 children. Finely built models and children don't mix very well. They lined up my tank collection and played war with them bombing them with my fighter collection


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2011)

Are you sure it was the kids and not....ummmm......you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2011)

G'day mate Welcome aboard!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## mikewint (Jan 14, 2011)

I have three sons that are/were VERY lucky to be alive. 
Then there was my 30in model, fully rigged, of the USS Constitution that I spent the better part of a year building and rigging. working block tackle, belaying pins, standing and running rigging. The cat decided he needed to crawl behind it on the upper shelf. CRASH! One less cat in the world...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2011)

A lot of catacide on the forum lately.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard neighbor.


----------

